
Maybe It’s Not YouTube’s Algorithm That Radicalizes People - imartin2k
https://www.wired.com/story/not-youtubes-algorithm-radicalizes-people/
======
pnako
The article does not define radicalization.

If kids have the same opinions on social issues like immigration, race,
gender, etc. as their grandfathers or great-grandfathers, is it really
radicalization? Or just a political cycle swinging back? The same logic
applies across space as well: are you a radical, if your opinion on those same
topics is roughly the same as the ~7 billion people in the world who are not
yuppies living in western metropolitan areas?

------
CM30
Wouldn't be surprising if it was demand related. There's a bit of a divide
between younger conservatives/media and the main conservative media when it
comes to what values they support, and the values of the former often aren't
accepted by the latter.

So for the former, a YouTuber whose politics involve both right wing views on
things like immigration and more libertarian views on things like drugs and
media censorship is likely more attractive than something like Fox News or the
Daily Mail, which appeals very heavily to old school 'family values' moral
crusaders and religious folk.

